
Humans can acquire TB from deer - bookofjoe
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6837a3.htm
======
mroche
A hunter in our area back at home told us this was an issue (this was
something around a decade ago). Mentioned that he always checked his catch on-
site for TB, and if it showed any symptoms he’d just leave it there. It’s not
worth the risk.

------
BooneJS
This is pretty scary. Wisconsin has been tracking CWD[1] through the harvested
heads of deer each fall despite no evidence that prions infecting deer jump to
humans. This is different.

[1]:
[https://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/prevalence.html](https://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/prevalence.html)

~~~
EdwardDiego
Not sure why it's scary? In NZ we've got bovine TB, and you need to learn to
identify it in animals you're butchering, deer can get it but wild pigs are
more prone due to their predilection for scavenging carcasses - brushtail
possums, an introduced pest from Australia, are the main vector for cattle,
deer and pigs.

When I started hunting, I was taught, "don't eat the lumpy ones", and of
course, always make sure you properly autopsy the animal, liver, lungs, heart
etc. And if you shoot a TB infected animal, don't transport the offal
(especially not the heads of pigs, for some reason bovine TB has a
predilection for their jaws), and bury or burn it if you can to prevent
scavenging and further infection.

[https://ospri.co.nz/assets/Uploads/Documents/TB-
Information-...](https://ospri.co.nz/assets/Uploads/Documents/TB-Information-
for-Hunters.pdf)

To the best of my knowledge,human infection by bovine TB in NZ is very rare
since the introduction of pasteurisation, although large pest control efforts
(using a controversial (with some) poison) are undertaken to control the
brushtail possum population.

But I dunno, maybe we gut our deer differently to how they do in America or
something?

As a Kiwi hunter, what scares me disease wise about American hunting compared
to ours is the ticks the animals typically carry - and the ticks in the
forests!

~~~
cbluth
The ticks aren't so bad if you know how to pull them out of your skin.

~~~
waste_monk
I don't know, as someone who eats a lot of meat the idea of catching a meat
allergy from a tick bite is pretty terrifying
[https://acaai.org/allergies/types/food-allergies/types-
food-...](https://acaai.org/allergies/types/food-allergies/types-food-
allergy/meat-allergy)

~~~
stallmanite
Wow one more weird reason to fear ticks. I wonder why ticks are such effective
disease vectors.

------
pvaldes
Of course we can, but wolves are good cleaning it in wild mammals, and cattle
is routinely watched for suspicious symptoms currently. TB is a common acronym
for human tuberculosis. Here TB means the disease caused by Bovine
Tuberculosis, a different organism that makes just for a small part of the
cases in humans, does not necessarily develop symptoms or adverse effects and
can remain indetectable on carriers for a indefinite amount of time.

Fishermen have also their own mycobacteriosis. Is interesting that picking
tuberculosis by fishes is impossible because the organism in this case can't
stand our inner temperature. They cause a totally different set of symptoms on
humans

------
credit_guy
There are some who believe Jane Austen died of bovine TB.

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/6692503/J...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/6692503/Jane-
Austen-died-of-tuberculosis-not-hormonal-disorder.html)

